# Making own treats vs Bought ones



## Zouk1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

Starting training with our new pup, looking at the good treats available in pet shops, I can see its basically dried meat - thought about making our own using an air dryer - thoughts?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's always better if you can make your own, less preservatives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Zouk and Welcome! 
Yes, homemade treats give you more for your money but do take a little time to make. Air drying is ok but for the time it takes and the amount you get in return from one pound of chicken liver (for example) wasn't worth it for me doing it again!
Below is a very simple and inexpensive treat recipe. You can use a variety of meats to change it up and keep interest and these are soft/moist vs. dry that the dogs sometimes choke on during training. Plus, you just grab a baggie out of the freezer on your way to training class!
Hope this helps!
Moms

*EASY HOMEMADE TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver or Lamb*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool. 

7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE APPETIT' ” MY FURRY FRIENDS! *


----------



## Zouk1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything I had learned thus far said that garlic was toxic to dogs??????


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use my dehydrator to make a bunch of differant treats. Pork, turkey and beef jerky. 
Beef liver takes the longest to do, the trick is to rinse it well and get as much moisture out of it as you can, getting it sliced as thin as poss helps. The other meats I marinate to taste,(I eat it too) One trick I use is to freeze the meat and thaw it out just enough to slice it thin.
Salmon skins are easy to do, most fish places throw out skins, I pay a dollar or two for around 5lbs of skins.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Zouk1972 said:


> Everything I had learned thus far said that garlic was toxic to dogs??????


In large quantities it could be.
In regulated amounts, it has medicinal properties and is also an insect repellent!
I've been using it on my dogs for almost 20 years.

Moms


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Zouk1972 said:


> Everything I had learned thus far said that garlic was toxic to dogs??????


Check out http://www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend makes her dog treats. She uses yogurt, bananas, peanut butter, egg and honey, mixes them together, puts them in a cupcake pan and freezes them.


----------



## MonsterMylo (Sep 8, 2014)

*Training Treats*

Mylo is fussy.
Cheese - in training amounts abit too fatty and salty plus GSD with their sensitive tummies can get a case of the trots.
Cheerios or Frankfurt sausages - same as above.
ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Dog Food (not the treats) - Medium Level Treat for Mylo - likes them but ...
Roast or BBQ Chook - now that's a winner!!!:wild: High level treat and as long as you don't overdo it - great training tool.
Have found that frozen chook bit a bit easier to handle for training or you could mix the ZiwiPeak in with the BBQ Chook bits!!!:gsdbeggin:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gsdheeler said:


> I use my dehydrator to make a bunch of differant treats. Pork, turkey and beef jerky.
> Beef liver takes the longest to do, the trick is to rinse it well and get as much moisture out of it as you can, getting it sliced as thin as poss helps. The other meats I marinate to taste,(I eat it too) One trick I use is to freeze the meat and thaw it out just enough to slice it thin.
> Salmon skins are easy to do, most fish places throw out skins, I pay a dollar or two for around 5lbs of skins.


I'm in this camp...


SuperG


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

Personally, I prefer homemade treats. For one you know what is going in, so you can have less worry for recalls, or possible allergies. 



> *Tips:*
> 
> You can substitute soy milk for the regular milk, if your dog is lactose sensitive or intolerant.
> 
> ...





> Easy Pumpkin-Coconut Dog Biscuits
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
> 
> ...


----------

